# Gdzie jest gentoo instalation wizard ?

## wlodarek4

Tego posta pisze z poziomu uruchomionego live najnowszego gentoo .

Z tego co sie o nim dowiedzialem najnowsze gentoo zawiera GENTOO INSTALATION WIZARD .

Patrze w menu w KDE i nie moge znalezc zadnego instalatora najnowszego gentoo .

Gdzie on jest ?

Z gory dzieki za pomoc .

Przepraszam za brak polskich liter .

----------

## Pryka

Gdzie się o tym dowiedziałeś? Pierwsze słyszę. Był kiedyś taki projekt ale dawno go porzucona bo robił więcej zamieszania niż pożytku...

Poza tym c'mon! Gentoo i jakiś instalator? A gdzie cały fun?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Na LiveCD UbuntuStudio widziałem ostatnio fajny Wizard  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wlodarek4

A może w repozytoriach gentoo jest choćby jakiś prosty instalator który można by doinstalować mając uruchomiony system live   :Question: 

Na reosyjskim klonie gentoo - calculate linux jest taki prosty instalator w konsoli ;

calculate -d /dev/sdXX  --opcje dodatkowe   :Laughing: 

W gentoo też powinno być coś takiego   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Pryka

Nie bardzo rozumiem co Ty chcesz zrobić.

Zainstalować coś na uruchomionej sesji live? Hmm nigdy nie próbowałem tego pod live gentoo bo mi to do niczego potrzebne nie było. Ale zwyczajne emerge nie załatwia sprawy? 

Na Ubunciaku swego czasu z powodzeniem tymczasowo instalowałem potrzebne mi paczki.

Czy zainstalować coś przez płytę liveCD do już postawionego systemu na dysku? Chroot w takim wypadku.

----------

## wlodarek4

Ja chcialbym wlasnie podobnie jak na ubunciaku doinstalowac cos tymczasowo do szystemu live . I chcialbym aby tytm czyms yl jakis prosty instalator . 

Np taki jaki posiadaja TOOROX albo CALCULATE.

A taki instalator jaki maja np ARCH , SLACKWARE , FREEBSD to juz jest w ogole marzenie  :Embarassed: 

Oczywiscie emerge zalatwia sprawe .

tylko jak to powinienem dac ; emerge [jakis prosty instalator ] - jaki jest dostepny   :Question: 

----------

## Pryka

O ile dobrze Cię zrozumiałem chcesz w sesji liveCD zainstalować sobie za pomocą emerge jakiś instalator dzięki któremu potem wgrasz sobie system na dysk? Szybko odpowiedź, nie ma żadnego instalatora  :Very Happy:  Nie wyklinasz sobie tego choćbyś nie wiem jak chciał, bo to się w nawet kłóci z filozofią Gentoo. Handbook w dłoń i jedziesz, inaczej się nie da.

----------

## wlodarek4

A czy nie uważacie że jest już najwyższa pora by zmienić filozofię gentoo 

i wyposażyć  go jednak w instalator . Zwiększyła by się przez to znacznie wg mnie popularność tej dystrybucji  :Shocked: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Nie, nie uważamy tak. Gentoo z założenia nie jest dla tych, co muszą mieć instalatorek do postawienia systemu. Nie jest też celem Gentoo mieć jak największą popularność. A to ogłoszenie o instalatorku to był dowcip na 1 kwietnia.

----------

## Pryka

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> A czy nie uważacie że jest już najwyższa pora by zmienić filozofię gentoo 
> 
> i wyposażyć  go jednak w instalator . Zwiększyła by się przez to znacznie wg mnie popularność tej dystrybucji 

 

W ogóle nie wyobrażam sobie jak miałby ten instalator działać... tyle rzeczy się konfiguruje po drodze, że było by to żmudne po prostu. Wolę sobie napisać configi od zera ;D

Zresztą jak słyszenie zauważył @Garrappachc, to nie jest system dla każdego. Z założenia jest dla tych bardziej doświadczonych. A napływ mało sprytnych klikaczy zmieniłby forum w to co się obecnie dzieje na łamach Ubuntu  :Smile: 

Poza tym jak już mówiłem, kiedyś był instalator zrezygnowano z niego zanim się w ogóle za niego ktoś poważnie wziął  :Smile:  to chyba jasna obrazuje gdzie użytkownicy Gentoo mają takie udogodnienia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## makalega

Autorze chcesz instalatora to jest sabayon bazujący na gentoo, a gentoo zostaw w spokoju jak ci filozofia instalacji nie pasuje.   :Wink: 

----------

## wlodarek4

Instalowałem niedawno Sabayona 8  :Very Happy: 

Byłby ten system dobry gdyby nie to że Skype instalowane z własnego repo sabayona poprzez ; equo install skype - nie loguje sie do sieci skypa  , pomimo podanego mu prawidłowego loginu i hasła   :Crying or Very sad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bastian82

I dla problemów z jednym programem porzuciłeś cały system.... A jak Ci ten skype z repo jakimś cudem źle chodził to nie pomyślałeś żeby statyczną binarke odpalić, tą ściągniętą ze strony skype?

----------

## sebas86

 *wlodarek4 wrote:*   

> A czy nie uważacie że jest już najwyższa pora by zmienić filozofię gentoo i wyposażyć  go jednak w instalator

  Równie dobrze mógłbyś być katolikiem i żądać wiary w potwora spaghetti lub przejścia na buddyzm. Czas chyba najwyższy pomyśleć o innej dystrybucji.  :Wink: 

Wracając do pytania postawionego w tytule: *http://www.gentoo.org/news/20120401-livedvd.xml wrote:*   

> Thanks for your partipation in our April Fool's joke. This release is 100% real, it just has an extra feature when the date happens to be April 1st: The most intelligent Gentoo Install Wizard yet! If you want to check it out, just set your date before you boot the LiveDVD, and be sure to have a Linux-supported webcam plugged in. 

  Jeśli nadal masz jakieś wątpliwości, to spójrz w lustro. Ty jesteś najlepszym instalatorem Gentoo.  :Smile:  Masz LiveCD, dobrą dokumentację, forum i swój mózg. Z doświadczenia wiem, że jest to wystarczające do poprawnego zainstalowania Gentoo.  :Twisted Evil: 

Płytę ściągnąłem i pozwala na instalowanie oprogramowania. Wystarczy odpalić emerge lub skorzystać z Porthole, do którego skrót znajduje się na pasku szybkiego uruchamiania. I nie są to gołe słowa, przed chwilą skończyło mi się kompilować XMoto, które bez problemu później odpaliłem.

----------

## zygikuleczka

Pamiętam jak też szukałem tego instalatora, którym oczywiście instalacja nie wyszła :Razz:  Warto się pomęczyć z instalacją poprzez chroot.

----------

## sebas86

 *zygikuleczka wrote:*   

> Pamiętam jak też szukałem tego instalatora, którym oczywiście instalacja nie wyszła Warto się pomęczyć z instalacją poprzez chroot.

  Pod koniec 2006 roku instalator był chyba domyślnym sposobem instalacji. Spieprzyłem tacie tym badziewiem wszystkie partycje na dysku.

----------

## Crenshaw

Ten watek nadaje sie do przeniesienia do Polish OTW.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *zygikuleczka wrote:*   Pamiętam jak też szukałem tego instalatora, którym oczywiście instalacja nie wyszła:P Warto się pomęczyć z instalacją poprzez chroot.  Pod koniec 2006 roku instalator był chyba domyślnym sposobem instalacji. Spieprzyłem tacie tym badziewiem wszystkie partycje na dysku.

 

Nigdy nie był. Były jakieś dziwaczne płyty z JakiegośTamCzasopisma (i chyba jakieś nieśmiałe próby na LiveDVD Gentoo?), którymi się ludzie mordowali zamiast przeczytać Podręcznik.

----------

## sebas86

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Nigdy nie był. Były jakieś dziwaczne płyty z JakiegośTamCzasopisma (i chyba jakieś nieśmiałe próby na LiveDVD Gentoo?), którymi się ludzie mordowali zamiast przeczytać Podręcznik.

  Moja wypowiedź bazuje na oficjalnie dostępnym podręczniku, który opisywał instalację tylko i wyłącznie przy pomocy instalatora (wszystkie podręczniki od roku 2006 włącznie do 2008 włącznie). Instalacja klasyczna jest opisana w podręczniku z 2005 roku i starszych, najnowszym, szybkiej instalacji oraz kilku innych dokumentach. Wiem, że nigdzie nie było napisane, że jest to domyślna metoda - tak naprawdę nie ma żadnego domyślnego sposobu instalacji, ale opis w oficjalnym podręczniku Gentoo zasługuje na uznanie za taki.

----------

## SlashBeast

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Polish OTW.

----------

